# Boiling sugar and water.



## Marshall (Sep 7, 2012)

When heating water and sugar to dissolve the sugar, will bringing it to a full boil harm the sugar?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think it wouild harm the sugar but it would change the ratio of sugar to water (2:1) when some of the water boils off. Not saying that would be a problem and I don't think it is necessary. I like to add the simple syrup when it is about room temperature. Taking it up to a boil would prolong the cool down period.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 7, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I don't think it wouild harm the sugar but it would change the ratio of sugar to water (2:1) when some of the water boils off. Not saying that would be a problem and I don't think it is necessary. I like to add the simple syrup when it is about room temperature. Taking it up to a boil would prolong the cool down period.


Thank you , Rocky.


----------



## karrlot (Sep 7, 2012)

But don't you need to boil it to sterilize the sugar and water?


----------



## Marshall (Sep 7, 2012)

karrlot said:


> But don't you need to boil it to sterilize the sugar and water?


I'm new but IMO boiling is to dissolve the sugar, water boils at 212 and you would kill anything in it at 145 f. Although I wouldn't expect anything to be in sugar and bottled water, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2012)

karrlot said:


> But don't you need to boil it to sterilize the sugar and water?


 
No there is no need to sterilize the sugar or the water.


----------



## Turock (Sep 8, 2012)

And if you don't like the water addition, you can use the wine to dissolve the sugar in. We use a very large measuring cup, add the sugar and wine and microwave it for a few minutes. Stir and microwave again until completely dissolved. No need to let it cool, just add to carboy and stir.


----------



## karrlot (Sep 8, 2012)

So when I top up a carboy with water can I just ad the water straight from the tap? (sorry about the hijack)


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2012)

Why are you topping up with water? If you need to bring the level of your wine up to the neck of the carboy, top up with a like wine or add sanitized marbles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Turock, I do the same as you.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 8, 2012)

karrlot said:


> So when I top up a carboy with water can I just ad the water straight from the tap? (sorry about the hijack)



In answer to your question, yes, you can add water right from your tap, as long as the water is drinkable. Many winemakers don't like to top up with water in order not to dilute the wine so they top up with a similar wine or add marbles, etc. to displace the volume. Others rack down to smaller carboys to avoid topping up.
If you are only topping up by a cup or two, water should be fine; if it's substantially more you might want to look at the other options. If you have lots of wine on hand, use it to top up.


----------

